# Homesteading Singles Thread....October



## tambo

Sent my two extra roosters to freezer camp today.



















I'm not very good at it but I got it done.


----------



## elkhound

you rock.them roos look like pheasants.


----------



## City Bound

baked one of my first potatoes rom the community plot tonight. Intereatingly, you can make sage chips with sage and salt. I ound out by accident when i put resh sage rom my garden on my potatoes. 

Added dock seed to my bulgar and it was good.


----------



## tambo

I don't know what kinda roosters they are. Some kinda game I'm guessing. They had what looked like purple feathers on their wings when they were flying around while I was trying to catch them.


----------



## elkhound

are you going to break them down into pieces or freeze whole or can them.they sure looked good.


----------



## tambo

I'm not sure. There is a funny story that goes along with this.

While I was setting everything up my dog started barking. I walked out from around the garage and there was a van in the drive way. I walked around there and my dog acted kinda aggressive to them so I grab her by the collar. It was people from a church wanting to spread the word. I told them I didn't really know what she (the dog) would do so they stood back. They didn't stay long after that. I went back to work on the chickens. The first one I beheaded ( Is that what you call it) slung blood all over me. I told Dixie (the dog) it was a good thing they didn't come 20 minutes later. Wonder what they would've thought if I walked around there with blood splattered all over me.


----------



## elkhound

tambo said:


> I'm not sure. There is a funny story that goes along with this.
> 
> While I was setting everything up my dog started barking. I walked out from around the garage and there was a van in the drive way. I walked around there and my dog acted kinda aggressive to them so I grab her by the collar. It was people from a church wanting to spread the word. I told them I didn't really know what she (the dog) would do so they stood back. They didn't stay long after that. I went back to work on the chickens. The first one I beheaded ( Is that what you call it) slung blood all over me. I told Dixie (the dog) it was a good thing they didn't come 20 minutes later. Wonder what they would've thought if I walked around there with blood splattered all over me.



roflmro.......10 minutes after they left the police would have showed up....lol


----------



## shanzone2001

Ewwww! Splattered blood makes it worse than it already is. I taught my 16 year old son how to dispatch chickens and he is pretty good at it....I don't miss having to do it.

How do you preserve/cook your roosters so they aren't tough and chewy?


----------



## Terri in WV

I've been experimenting with canning my own kind of spanish rice mess. Yes, I know you're not supposed to can rice, but if Campbell's can do it, I can too. My very picky ds, that doesn't like most any veggie, declared the mishap that didn't seal to be great and wants me to do a bunch more.


----------



## tambo

shanzone2001 said:


> Ewwww! Splattered blood makes it worse than it already is. I taught my 16 year old son how to dispatch chickens and he is pretty good at it....I don't miss having to do it.
> 
> How do you preserve/cook your roosters so they aren't tough and chewy?


I don't know if you can make them less tough and chewy. They jump,walk and fly around so they have muscles. I've pressured them before but seem like it was still chewy. I haven't done this in a few years so it's like starting over again. I haven't done many either. I struggled at gutting them. If anyone has any suggestions I'm open for them.


----------



## elkhound

i like that spoon looking thing moonwolf used.i think i will make one to try .


----------



## City Bound

Terri in WV said:


> I've been experimenting with canning my own kind of spanish rice mess. Yes, I know you're not supposed to can rice, but if Campbell's can do it, I can too. My very picky ds, that doesn't like most any veggie, declared the mishap that didn't seal to be great and wants me to do a bunch more.


I am curious about tinning. have you ever looked into tinning? it is like canning in........errrrr, tin cans, haha.

Makes me think, why do they call it canning when you use glass jars? They should call it jarring.


----------



## tambo

I put a steel rod over it's neck and pulled. The second one I stuck it in a bucket as soon as I did it. That first one got me though.


----------



## City Bound

speaking of moons, it is a full one tonight. ooooooooooouuuuuuu! warewolves of st!


----------



## City Bound

can't you sufficate the bird by strangulation? Some people strangle rabits.


----------



## newfieannie

i never could cook a rooster. like Shan said .always tough and chewy. same way with old hens. i tried mine every which way. still the same. ~Georgia.


----------



## elkhound

you put a rod or broom handle on ground holding their head and pull upwards.


----------



## tambo

I might make broth out of them and give the meat to the dog.


----------



## tambo

elkhound said:


> you put a rod or broom handle on ground holding their head and pull upwards.


That's what I did with the steel rod.


----------



## newfieannie

City Bound said:


> I am curious about tinning. have you ever looked into tinning? it is like canning in........errrrr, tin cans, haha.
> 
> Makes me think, why do they call it canning when you use glass jars? They should call it jarring.


i couldn't understand that either when i came here first. i heard everyone talk of canning. i thought they really meant cans like my brother use to can salmon. we call it bottling. ~Georgia.


----------



## elkhound

tambo said:


> I might make broth out of them and give the meat to the dog.



take them apart and 10 minute them in the pressure cooker then try slapping on the grill to see how one is.then if you cant eat them Dixie gets them.3 uses from a single bird.....lol...frugal we are.


----------



## elkhound

i canned green beans once in tin cans. we done a 55 gallon barrel full of cans.


----------



## newfieannie

i never did anything with a broom handle or steel rod or anything like that. just grabbed them by the legs. put them on a wooden block and one chop with the ax and their heads were off. ~Georgia.


----------



## elkhound

newfieannie said:


> i never did anything with a broom handle or steel rod or anything like that. just grabbed them by the legs. put them on a wooden block and one chop with the ax and their heads were off. ~Georgia.



i just got a bad visual....you chopping a chickens head off then reaching over for a sip of tea from a fancy tea set and the chicken flopping in the background....lol....you rock !!!!!


----------



## newfieannie

you wouldn't be far off. whatever i'm working at out in the country i have my tea on a stump not too far away. ~Georgia.


----------



## City Bound

newfieannie said:


> i couldn't understand that either when i came here first. i heard everyone talk of canning. i thought they really meant cans like my brother use to can salmon. we call it bottling. ~Georgia.


yeah, jarring, bottling, glassing...those would fit. I saw tinning on wartime arm and I saw it on wind in the willows from england. It seems to make sense and to be easy, just fill the tins with the right head space, seal the tin lid on and then boil the tin or the right amount of time.


----------



## elkhound

the cost of tin cans i am sure are high priced now with metal being so high priced.it was getting high when the lady i helped done it last.plus the shipping cost.the closest place to get cans for me is about 350 miles away.the thing that seals cans is about $800.so its way mpre cost affective to use jars here.


----------



## elkhound

i found a cheaper source for the sealer but its still high.

Master Can Sealers - All American Can Sealers


----------



## Terri in WV

CB, I've never given tins a thought. I don't need anymore kitchen gadgets around and I like looking into the pantry and seeing the jars all lined up.

It doesn't take much to amuse me.


----------



## elkhound

plus you cant reuse tins


----------



## newfieannie

yes, it would be too expensive now. my brother had his gear 60 years ago. he would can all our salmon and meat for the winter. ~Georgia.


----------



## City Bound

I wish they would make the lids for the canning jars cheaper. The price of pectin is high also.


----------



## WhyNot

For less tough home grown chicken....marinate it. Salted ice water....24 hours or more....then rinse and do whatever you want with it.


ETA Disclaimer: Not much helps a 3 year + old chicken though....pressure cook the heck out of it after marinating it and pounding it with a hammer....and hope. LOL


----------



## doodlemom

WhyNot said:


> For less tough home grown chicken....marinate it. Salted ice water....24 hours or more....then rinse and do whatever you want with it.
> 
> 
> ETA Disclaimer: Not much helps a 3 year + old chicken though....pressure cook the heck out of it after marinating it and pounding it with a hammer....and hope. LOL


I'd feed it back to the chickens. They like it.:gaptooth:


----------



## newfieannie

brought in the rest of my squash because it's starting to get cold now. we could have frost anytime and i want to get the garden cleaned up.they weren't too bad. i only had a very small space by the retaining wall. the small ones i cooked to make some squares. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie

raisin cinnamon pecan bread. i just love the smell of cinnamon in the house when fall arrives. i made a smaller loaf and my friend Lisa came in and we polished that one off. it will be good tomorrow morning for toast.

i baked the 3 small squash above and then made those squash squares with maple icing. they were delicious i must say even though i dont eat squash plain. this is a first for me. i figured if i make carrot squares why wouldn't squash work as well. ~Georgia


----------



## Fowler

Newfieannie, teach me to make and bake bread?. Pleeeaaasssseeee


----------



## tambo

Yesterday I worked on my mower. The electric clutch went out. I couldn't get it off so someone told me I should try an impact wrench which did the trick. 

I got the finish mower put back on the tractor. Pinched a blood blister on my finger but by george I got it done.

I also ordered a corona grain mill, a cast iron chicken fryer skillet with a shallow skillet for a lid, a cast iron smoker box and 2 cast iron trivets. 

Today I have done nothing but play on the computer.


----------



## Vickie44

Those maple squash squares look good . What kind of squash is that ? 

Got the pork back from the butchers yesterday , I took the smallest , 182 #. Freezer on top of fridge, chest freezer in cellar and half the landlords freezer is full! I will make some for dinner , cant wait to taste as that will tell me all I need to know . I may do this again but process myself as was expensive to have done " professionally ". 

Purchased a small generator that was on sale as I think this will be an early and tough winter . Power failures are very common here and I actually enjoy them but I want to be able to run freezer and fridge for a couple hours a day as I now have the pork and a lot of veggies from the garden frozen . Some stuff is just better frozen then canned.

I will be happy if I dont have to peel an apple for a long time ! Did applesauce and apple butter and pie filling this past weekend, enough to last all winter . People keep bringing me apples , waste not want not .

Hoping for nice weather to continue cleaning up the garden . Still have brussel sprouts , lima beans and collard greens , everything else is about done ( except the weeds )


----------



## tambo

Vickie will you tell us about the generator you bought? I've been looking at buying one for a while? Kind and where you bought it?


----------



## Vickie44

Sure Tambo . LL brought home a flyer from Aldis and was the last day of the sale . Work Force ( off brand ) 3250 peak 2500 operating watts , two plugs , 4 gal tank, weighs 100 pounds and was 225.00. 

Seems sturdy , I will probably run it this weekend once I find it a secure location and I will let you know how I did


----------



## Vickie44

I was looking at Lowes , they were around $329 and $429 but all I need is a couple hours a day .


----------



## Groene Pionier

I only did some canning: canned 20 kilos of grapes in light vanilla syrup. I bought 30 kilos for 10 euro. the rest I will do tomorrow.


----------



## newfieannie

Fowler said:


> Newfieannie, teach me to make and bake bread?. Pleeeaaasssseeee


not sure if i can teach you dear. i have failures too. just no one sees them. i just soak my yeast(although you can get the rapid stuff that just mixes with the flour) then i start adding flour,salt.sugar and whatever else i'm using. knead it and put it up to rise and hope it works . one thing i do know when making bread everything has got to be kept warm. also i do believe i was baking bread before most of you were born.

Vickie. the squash is either buttercup or butternut. made exactly like carrot squares. ~Georgia.


----------



## elkhound

Groene Pionier said:


> I only did some canning: canned 20 kilos of grapes in light vanilla syrup. I bought 30 kilos for 10 euro. the rest I will do tomorrow.



this is the first time i ever seen grapes done.this is very interesting...how do you use this item.just eat from a jar ?


----------



## Groene Pionier

elkhound said:


> this is the first time i ever seen grapes done.this is very interesting...how do you use this item.just eat from a jar ?


they are very tasty, I have to say! It was my first time as well. but i am very happy with them. I will use them in a fruit salad, some fruit bowl as we call that in dutch (all kind of fruits mixed with some orange juice) and I will experiment to make a pie with them. I will keep you posted!

ps did you just copy that picture again in a thread?


----------



## elkhound

Groene Pionier said:


> they are very tasty, I have to say! It was my first time as well. but i am very happy with them. I will use them in a fruit salad, some fruit bowl as we call that in dutch (all kind of fruits mixed with some orange juice) and I will experiment to make a pie with them. I will keep you posted!



yea i was thinking about fruit salad.....with a frozen banana and strawberries....yum


----------



## City Bound

planted some rocket and brussle sprouts starts.


----------



## foxfiredidit

Whoa, you folks have been busy as can be. I've done little but cut grass and brush. I kept the dehydrator running for awhile on two loads of celery and another load of bell peppers. Just doing long term storage items now...hope I don't have to use them any time soon though, but one never knows. 

I really like those canned grapes. I've never seen that before. 
NFA, your bread & squash look absolutely good enough to eat!!!

CB, what are rocket sprouts?


----------



## City Bound

rocket is arugala. The sprouts are regular run of the mill brussle sprouts.


----------



## defenestrate

Fowler said:


> Newfieannie, teach me to make and bake bread?. Pleeeaaasssseeee


 I recommend you do what I did, find yourself someone who knows how to do this, and keep them.


----------



## Tommyice

Groene Pionier said:


> I only did some canning: canned 20 kilos of grapes in light vanilla syrup. I bought 30 kilos for 10 euro. the rest I will do tomorrow.



LOVE LOVE LOVE the shape of those jars. They are so decorative looking. Who manufactures them?


----------



## Terri in WV

GP, I'd like more info on how you did those grapes. They look so nice in the pretty jars. Did you just use a simple syrup with added vanilla? How long did you process them?

They look like something my kids would really like.

When I googled, the one pic that came up wasn't anywhere near as nice looking as yours, but most was for grape juice.


----------



## City Bound

those canned grapes look like they would make a great snack.


----------



## Vickie44

I never get tired of this: Dinner last night was potatos and lima beans from the garden with fresh churned butter and porkchop from # 3 raised down the street . Home grown cantalope for dessert !


----------



## newfieannie

i haven't tried cantalope and i do like it. i thought i would try it next year because i think it will grow around here. ~Georgia


----------



## Groene Pionier

ok it is very very simple: just get some grapes, clean them put them in jars and then I put a 20% sugar solution with a dash of vanilla essence in it, hot poured it in the jars and closed it. then I water bath canned it for 30 min on 80 degrees (that is what my Weck book says). I also did google for canning grapes, didn't find a lot of info there, so I got my good old Weck book out. In that book you have all the recipes your USDA will forbid you do, it is the old european way of canning things...So if it is not right, don't hold me responsible 

Tommy, the jars are from Leifheit, also a German brand. they have lids with the same size of the ball lids. I use normally these jars only in my pressure canner because my Weck jars don't hold up very well in the pressure canner. But I am all out of jars, these are the last ones! 
leifheit jars: Leifheit Canning Supplies 2-Cup Glass Preserving Jars,set of 6: Amazon.com: Kitchen & Dining

weck jars:Amazon.com: BlissHome Weck 580ml Preserving Taper Jar, Tall: Kitchen & Dining

You can see the difference between the jars. I hope this helps?




Tommyice said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE the shape of those jars. They are so decorative looking. Who manufactures them?





Terri in WV said:


> GP, I'd like more info on how you did those grapes. They look so nice in the pretty jars. Did you just use a simple syrup with added vanilla? How long did you process them?
> 
> They look like something my kids would really like.
> 
> When I googled, the one pic that came up wasn't anywhere near as nice looking as yours, but most was for grape juice.


----------



## newfieannie

thanks GP i have tons of grapes this year and i'll try that also.i dont eat grapes but i give them in jam as gifts










my flowering kale turned out pretty good this year. they were all in back though so i brought this one down front in my rock garden at the base of the hill. yes i know i cant eat that but when there isn't much color around it's good to have. ~Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie

it is oct. 4th and my roses are still blooming. this was suppose to be a miniature but it is over 2ft and very fragrant. we are expecting frost next week so i'll lose it then i guess.~Georgia.


----------



## Groene Pionier

oh you should make some Rose jelly! they look so fantastic! and dry some to make tea!



newfieannie said:


> it is oct. 4th and my roses are still blooming. this was suppose to be a miniature but it is over 2ft and very fragrant. we are expecting frost next week so i'll lose it then i guess.~Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie

yes, i've been doing that all summer with the red and yellow ones. it's been a wonderful year for my roses this year. ~Georgia.


----------



## City Bound

weeded the landscaping at the community garden for my community service.


----------



## tambo

Piddled around today didn't do much of anything productive. Took my 4-wheeler to the shop to have the carb serviced. Took the push mower to shop to get repaired. I have two riders and push mower and they are all broke down right now. It will be a blessing when the first frost comes. Put diesel in the tractors made a dang mess with that. I have eggs coming out of my ears since I killed the snake. I used my electric pressure cooker to fix supper tonight.


----------



## newfieannie

my, that looks good! i can't say i've ever heard of an electric pressure cooker. i must check that out. ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo

I browned some onion and salt pork in the bottom of the cooker. I put my homegrown
green beans out of the freezer in with some chicken stock and garlic for 20 minutes. Then when that got done I opened it up and put in two potatoes in for 15 minutes. It was pretty good.


----------



## Tommyice

Thanks Tambo. Now I've gotta look into one of those too. LOL


----------



## Groene Pionier

80 degrees is of course Celsius, it is 176 Fahrenheit, sorry for that!!


----------



## tambo

Got up a little early and went to the NWR to check out a hunting spot. It's 50 miles one way. Came back picked up some diesel on the way home. Started some brown beans and loaf of bread for supper. I got my electric clutch in for my lawn mower so started working on that. That's when everything went down hill. Finally after a lot of blood sweat and cussing got the clutch on and the blades off. Got to go pick up some new bolts before I can put the blades back on. Why anyone would work on lawn mowers for a living I don't know. I am tired now.


----------



## wildhorse

Found a home for my pony now he's going to have a little girls love. Should help with winter coming on the cheapest grain here is 14.20 for 50lb. I need to work on the barn but am a little bit leary I did not realize that I was moving into copperhead country and I still have work to do on my horse trailor.


----------



## Groene Pionier

I think these are the last herbs I harvested from my royal mail bag gardening, this year: 










it is curly parsley, honey sage and curry plant


----------



## WhyNot

I'm helping out on an urban homestead. Started out yesterday helping hang sheetrock and when I got back yesterday started mudding. Second coat of mud today, monday to cure and tuesday to sand and paint....and then just have to do the window trim and decide on a floor covering and we'll have one room down.


----------



## tambo

Finally got my mower back together yesterday. I'm not sure if it's right though. When I engage the PTO switch the clutch hesitates a bit before it will engage. Like 6 or 7 seconds. Anyone know why it is doing that?


----------



## wildhorse

Think mabe the truck is fixed my 18 yr old son aka little man put a whirring harness on it that goes to the ignition 130.00 for wires.You don't realize the value of a truck until you have to haul hay in a car....


----------



## Raeven

tambo said:


> Finally got my mower back together yesterday. I'm not sure if it's right though. When I engage the PTO switch the clutch hesitates a bit before it will engage. Like 6 or 7 seconds. Anyone know why it is doing that?


tambo... at the risk of insulting you, and I truly don't intend to do that -- I'm going to assume all your bearings have been well and regularly greased?


----------



## tambo

Raeven said:


> tambo... at the risk of insulting you, and I truly don't intend to do that -- I'm going to assume all your bearings have been well and regularly greased?


All the ones I know about are. LOL


----------



## Raeven

LOL, well, I was sure they were, but just in case... I've seen that hesitation happen when a bearing is about to fail. Hope it turns out to be something else, and less expensive!


----------



## newfieannie

tambo said:


> Finally got my mower back together yesterday. I'm not sure if it's right though. When I engage the PTO switch the clutch hesitates a bit before it will engage. Like 6 or 7 seconds. Anyone know why it is doing that?


i'm not sure what it is either but i just came back from the country and mine is acting the same way. i was thinking grease too but that was all done at the shop when i had her in for an overall. i hope! mine took longer. maybe a minute but was able to do mowing. this mower is old though. at least 30 years. it's no shame for it i guess. i'm due for another although i really liked that old JD. wont be the same but i'll probably give in and get a new one next summer. ~Georgia.


----------



## foxfiredidit

Check this out....there is a safety feature allowing you to stop the mower blades while moving the tractor, and to engage the blades while mowing the lawn. When the PTO is set to the &#8220;engage&#8221; position, the electric clutch is activated. This causes the clutch pulley to rotate and transfer power to the cutting deck via the vee-belt. In addition, a mechanical brake built into the electric clutch, stops the blades as soon as the PTO is set to the &#8220;disengage&#8221; position.

Could be as simple as a belt that needs tightening?

How Do Electric Clutches Work on Riding Lawn Mowers? | eHow.com


----------



## WhyNot

last piece of sheet rock fitted, hung, taped and mudded. Woohooo! Waiting for cure. In the meantime taking a whiskey break lol from resorting the kitchen and getting everything organized to redesign the kitchen this week. Soon as the wall is painted and dried in there, we are cleaning up some old armoires and fitting them for shelves to be pantries, installing a new kitchen sink, moving the fridge and redesigning this awful island.

This was/is, from what I have been told, a typical texas suburban "show kitchen"....and now how it is laid out makes sense...but is not practical. NO ONE who actually enjoys cooking can cook reasonably in this kitchen. The new design is awesome...can't wait to get it done this week and then make up some awesome curries and etc.


----------



## Guest

Marked tip layered hybrid blackberries to transplant when they become dormant. I started out with 2, got maybe 15 from a lady in Danville a year later, and have a couple hundred now, all from tip layering. If I transplant all these tip layered ones, I'll probably add another hundred easily. The hybrid blackberries are huge and thornless, too. If anybody wants some, I would be glad to send them a few, once they go dormant in a few more weeks. I don't really need any more. I thought about making a short video about how that works, but its rainy and cloudy here. I'll be working on that some more this week.


----------



## Echoesechos

Zong would explain that a bit more please? I have a couple of blackberries that made it through last winter and produced very few berries but would like to extend my bounty of them... Are you meaning you lay them down and cover with soil or??? and they start new plants?


----------



## Guest

Blackberry plants have 2 canes, one will produce blackberries in the current year(called the floricane), and another is just starting to grow in the current year(the primocane). Once the harvest is done, cut down the floricane so that all the energy goes into the primocane, which will be the one that produces next year. I have some grow 12-15 feet long. The tip end will eventually find the ground if you let it, or encourage it by bending it down and putting something on it to hold in contact with the ground. That tip will set root. After several weeks, you can cut it loose from the main primocane, and it will be a free standing cane of it's own. If you wait til wintertime when all the sap goes back down into the root system, you can dig it up and transplant it, if you have too many too close together, or want to start them elsewhere. I've gotten as many as 10 starts from one cane before, by encouraging branches to set root. Now, I just look for the ones that did themselves around this time of year, tie a bright ribbon around it, then in the dead of winter, I'll be able to see them easily, and transplant them.


----------



## starjj

Spent the day doing this and that. Cleaning a bit inside and doing some organizing of stuff. Just went out and was spray painting a gate to the pasture. I want to get it done before the cold sets in. I ran out of black paint so need to pick some up on the way home from work tomorrow. Trying to get things together to take and sell at a auction house. I probably won't get much for it but at least it will be GONE and out of here. Feeling somewhat depressed by all this stuff around here so I want to clear my life of clutter.


----------



## City Bound

nothing going on here.


----------



## tambo

newfieannie said:


> i'm not sure what it is either but i just came back from the country and mine is acting the same way. i was thinking grease too but that was all done at the shop when i had her in for an overall. i hope! mine took longer. maybe a minute but was able to do mowing. this mower is old though. at least 30 years. it's no shame for it i guess. i'm due for another although i really liked that old JD. wont be the same but i'll probably give in and get a new one next summer. ~Georgia.


NF mine seem to do better the longer I mowed with it. I wonder if it had to get energized or something. The old JD are a whole lot better than the new ones. I have a little 16 yr old STX38 JD that is half the size of this one and will mow circles around it. When the clutch went out on this one I just went back to using the old one. It started making a squealing noise the last time I mowed with it. The 16yr old one I've only replaced the belt, blades and tires. This one I replaced all the spindles and now the clutch. No where near the mower the old one is.


----------



## tambo

Raeven said:


> LOL, well, I was sure they were, but just in case... I've seen that hesitation happen when a bearing is about to fail. Hope it turns out to be something else, and less expensive!


It seem to do better the longer I mowed today. This mower is a L130 JD. It should be yellow like a lemon. It is the worse lawn mower I ever had. I hate it.
I mowed about 4 hours today and it did ok. Now if I could figure out what is wrong with the steering I would be good.


----------



## Raeven

Well, I got through my first bonafide misfire today. Was practicing with the .22, aimed, shot and was aiming for the next shot when the gun just... fired. I had not squeezed the trigger. Something blew through the bottom of the magazine chamber area and hit my hand, burned a little bit. 

I just held the position and counted off 30 seconds... knew there was another live round in there. That was a long 30 seconds! Dropped the magazine (empty), pulled the bolt back and shook out the last live round, then made sure I had every piece of brass. I checked to make sure nothing was blocking the barrel, then field stripped the gun for a good cleaning. I do clean it every time I shoot, but just in case. Also pulled the magazines apart for thorough cleaning.

I'm sure this is old hat stuff to those who have shot for a lifetime, but it was rather exciting (not in a good way) for me! Glad it's behind me, though.


----------



## newfieannie

tambo said:


> NF mine seem to do better the longer I mowed with it. I wonder if it had to get energized or something. The old JD are a whole lot better than the new ones. I have a little 16 yr old STX38 JD that is half the size of this one and will mow circles around it. When the clutch went out on this one I just went back to using the old one. It started making a squealing noise the last time I mowed with it. The 16yr old one I've only replaced the belt, blades and tires. This one I replaced all the spindles and now the clutch. No where near the mower the old one is.


yes, that is exactly the way mine is. i figure it's as the engine warms up. i dont know the reason for it acting up though. ~Georgia


----------



## foxfiredidit

Raeven said:


> Well, I got through my first bonafide misfire today. Was practicing with the .22, aimed, shot and was aiming for the next shot when the gun just... fired. I had not squeezed the trigger. Something blew through the bottom of the magazine chamber area and hit my hand, burned a little bit.
> 
> Dropped the magazine (empty), pulled the bolt back and shook out the last live round, then made sure I had every piece of brass. I checked to make sure nothing was blocking the barrel, then field stripped the gun for a good cleaning


I've had a failure to fire, and I've had a failure to feed, but the misfire you've described is something I've not experienced...ever. Had you fired multiple rounds in quick succession just before this happened? 

If you collected all the brass and all the brass looked okay, not malformed or split, then it must have been the round in the chamber that fired prematurely, or there would have been a failure in the chamber assembly with a lot of damage to the gun and possibly...you. What you felt on your finger was the gases from the firing if your finger was not lacerated. This also means the round fired without being seated in the headspace, and the bolt was not locked down on top of it. The only thing that baffles me is why it fired without you pulling the trigger. 

I don't think your misfire is a normal misfire. I would call and ask a gunsmith or perhaps use a manufacturer's contact person. Tell me again the model you have. 
fox.

ETA: The only thing I've expereinced like that was with a 300 Weatherby Mag bolt action I had that would fire sometimes when I pushed the safety off. That was disconcerting to me and the game.


----------



## Raeven

fox, thanks for your input. I can tell you, it really startled me. 

I'm quite deliberate when I'm shooting, take my time and don't squeeze the trigger until I'm ready -- but I suppose it's possible I squeezed it. I honestly don't think so, however. Here's why: The gun firing totally surprised me, it came almost immediately after I had just fired the gun, and the weird burning of my hand from underneath the magazine chamber. I fired, the magazine must have teed up the next round... and it fired again, spontaneously. The trigger pressure is about 6 pounds, I haven't messed with it, and it isn't a light pull like some others I've shot. So weird.

Like you, I have had a failure to feed. Never a failure to fire.

None of the brass was deformed.

The rifle is a Ruger 10/22 Sporter model: RugerÂ® 10/22Â® Sporter Autoloading Rifle Models

I will call my gunsmith tomorrow and get his take. He'll probably pat me on the head and tell me I accidentally pulled the trigger -- and I can understand why he would think that.


----------



## foxfiredidit

The headspace on that rifle is in the bolt and not machined into the chamber face, so for the time being I would not shoot that ammo again. I don't think It is a bolt assembly failure, more than likely.....because 22 rifles have to be made to shoot any variety of ammo well (cheap as well as "hot"), the tolerances between headspace & firing pins and ammo of different brands varies a lot.


----------



## Raeven

fox, I appreciate the benefit of your experience. I'll do as you suggest as well as contact the gunsmith. I want an experienced eye on the rifle before I shoot it again, to make sure it wasn't damaged by whatever happened.


----------



## foxfiredidit

The "hot" rounds of 22 ammo are up there at 1640 (feet per sec)(thereabouts)...stinger rounds... and the regular 22 ammo is 1260 fps. I'd just not shoot the hot stuff until I checked it out.


----------



## Guest

Raeven, maybe you're so hot those bullets just popped their load unintentionally!! I bet that's it.


----------



## doodlemom

Did you guys see the canning jars 1/2 price at Lowe's thread on the survival forum? I just picked up some canning stuff at the local Lowe's. Ordered 5 of the 12 packs of 32oz regular jars with lids to be home delivered free. I guess 5 was the limit because I tried to order 6.


----------



## Raeven

zong said:


> Raeven, maybe you're so hot those bullets just popped their load unintentionally!! I bet that's it.


<snort!!> Yeah, zong... I get that a lot. You should hear the hiss when I sit down in a puddle. :trollface (Or maybe I'm just meeeeellllllllllllttttttttttiiinnnnnnggg!!!!!)


----------



## Guest

Maybe I think a little different than most people, but I'm rarely wrong. Except that one time when I was so wrong that it offset all the times I was right. Just don't seem fair.


----------



## littlejoe

Ravean, foxfire has given you some good thoughts about what happened. I'm still perplexed about it. Were there any firing pin marks on the casing that accidently went off?

Like foxfire, I've never had one go off like that. I'm on my third 10/22, plus each one of my 3 kids has one. Mine have been faultless...and treated ugly.


----------



## littlejoe

Went to a gunshow today and checked out several firearms I had an interest in.... Rugers, Glocks, Springfields....etc,.

Was doing really well at resisting the urge, till I found a new Ruger LC9 with a laser sight for a price I hated to pass on. Crap, I'd hate to make a living on that price margin! I've always been kind of a revolver fan, but had to try the ruger since I've been out of touch for too long.Have had several semi-autos...quite a few, but not enough.... really like the gun, don't like the trigger...yet, laser sight sucks so far. My first laser sight... might be battery failure or just a bad connection. Laser just wasn't what I had hoped for?


----------



## Terri in WV

doodlemom said:


> Did you guys see the canning jars 1/2 price at Lowe's thread on the survival forum? I just picked up some canning stuff at the local Lowe's. Ordered 5 of the 12 packs of 32oz regular jars with lids to be home delivered free. I guess 5 was the limit because I tried to order 6.


Good luck if you're trying to get them. I was finally able to get some, but not as many as I wanted(5 wm qts, 4 wm 24 oz) and I have to pick them up. Looked in my mom's, mil's and aunt's areas and none to be had.

On a side note, I did can 12 pints of turkey broth last night. Can you guess what I fixed for dinner?:teehee:


----------



## Tommyice

doodlemom said:


> Did you guys see the canning jars 1/2 price at Lowe's thread on the survival forum? I just picked up some canning stuff at the local Lowe's. Ordered 5 of the 12 packs of 32oz regular jars with lids to be home delivered free. I guess 5 was the limit because I tried to order 6.


I saw it and it saddened me







All the Lowes around me don't carry canning supplies. All the small, old fashioned hardware stores do, so tomorrow I'll be making the rounds looking for their closeouts.


----------



## newfieannie

i've been decluttering this place for a couple of weeks. 3 days on this craft/computer room alone: started at the little room here under the stairs this morning and found 3 cases of large and med. size bottles tops and liners i didn't know i had. this place is a real mess. ~Georgia.


----------



## Vickie44

Defrosted any venison from last year left in the freezer , marinated a couple days and and made jerky this weekend. Yummm
Hopefully more venison to replace it is soon to come!


----------



## doodlemom

Terri in WV said:


> Good luck if you're trying to get them. I was finally able to get some, but not as many as I wanted(5 wm qts, 4 wm 24 oz) and I have to pick them up. Looked in my mom's, mil's and aunt's areas and none to be had.
> 
> On a side note, I did can 12 pints of turkey broth last night. Can you guess what I fixed for dinner?:teehee:


I hit the Lowe's in Lisbon last night and took what they had left. This cost me 35 dollars plus change
















Nothing there now though lol.


----------



## Guest

Hey mom, you might hurt yourself with all them jars. Probably need to send them to me. Did I mention how nice you look without any broke jar cuts and boiling salsa blisters all over you?? It only takes one horrible, life changing canning accident and you'll have a face like mine. I have to wear a Richard Nixon mask every time I go to the store.


----------



## doodlemom

We are required to wear helmets to post here. (Fowler's Act: Article 1 line 12) I chose to buy the one with the flip up face mask.


----------



## Guest

Is it a Richard Nixon mask?? Please, reconsider.


----------



## doodlemom

Sad so many people fail to see the natural beauty around them as weeds.


----------



## Terri in WV

Ok Doodle, you have my jars. I'd like them back please!

Picked mine up tonight. I printed out the Lowe's prices and stopped in Wally's for price matching, but they didn't have any of the 24oz jars.

I really want more of that size jar...guess I'll have to check another WW.


----------



## doodlemom

I need to give my daughter credit for taking all the pics I posted today.:clap:


----------



## newfieannie

what kind of a bee is that DM? (if it's a bee) i'm looking at it as if some of that white is part of it. maybe not. ~Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie

dig in folks! molasses raisin cinnamon cookies i made for my autumn tea. they are so good but i can't eat them all. ~Georgia.


----------



## City Bound

I am trying to learn to eat mostly rom my garden so I made soup tonight. I call this* Mostly From The Garden With A Splash Of Poland Soup*.








[/IMG]

it is potatoes, chard, kale, dandelion, plaintain, dock, clover, onion, and thyme from my garden mixed with stale bread. Salt added for taste.
The polish part is the bread. there is a polish soup that uses bread for its base. I figured the bread had to be stale because making a soup with stale bread seemed logical. the bread and the potato thickined it.


----------



## City Bound

sorry for the large pic.


----------



## foxfiredidit

Pretty good lookin' soup there CB. 

Annie, if you don't work for a high end resturant, then you could work for an advertising agency.


----------



## Tommyice

Yeah CB that soup looks real yummy. Got keilbasa? Bet that would be good in there too. It's very Poland-like. LOL


----------



## foxfiredidit

Doodlemom, your photos were incentive for me to try some today.


----------



## foxfiredidit




----------



## Tommyice

Fox......WOW! Those are beautiful shots!


----------



## elkhound

Tommyice said:


> Fox......WOW! Those are beautiful shots!


amen sister !!


----------



## WhyNot

I love seeing all the flowers you guys.

Well. *sigh* I just found out what is in store for me eventually. We are planning terraced hugelkulture garden beds. We have everything....and so I tested the ground today to see what we're dealing with. 

After living so long in WI and mainly living in the north by northwest (or just upper west, whatever)...it just has never occured to me to need a JACKHAMMER to break up BARE GROUND. However....I'm pretty sure we're going to need to rent one.

I'm not even remotely joking...I wish I were. This is going to be a very interesting winter. This is what I get for saying I'm not afraid of work.


----------



## City Bound

fox, is that where you live? wow.


----------



## City Bound

Tommyice said:


> Yeah CB that soup looks real yummy. Got keilbasa? Bet that would be good in there too. It's very Poland-like. LOL


no, I wish I had Kubasa. The polish soup had kubasa and hard boiled eggs in it. I was going to add some bacon fat that was in the frying pan.

I think noodles would be good with it. I am trying to learn to use only what I have on hand from the garden.


----------



## foxfiredidit

Thanks you guys, and yes that is my neighborhood. Kinda in the boonies huh? But Doodlemom kept saying stuff about weeds and all those weeds are around here in the fall blooming and stuff. 

Besides, I traded in my change and bought the camera vs the kayak.


----------



## City Bound

very nice fox. inspiring place to live.


----------



## Raeven

Beautiful pics, fox. You could make your very own calendar with such breathtaking scenes! Keep shooting.


----------



## Raeven

Canning party at my house tomorrow. Everyone brings their produce, jars, lids, I fire up the stove and away we go. Many hands make easy work and I suspect a bottle or two of good wine will be appreciated as they afternoon wears on. We all learn something new and trade our "goods," so everyone gets a nice variety of things at the end of the day.


----------



## netexan

More meat for this weekends BBQ.


----------



## doodlemom

newfieannie said:


> what kind of a bee is that DM? (if it's a bee) i'm looking at it as if some of that white is part of it. maybe not. ~Georgia.











Carpenter bee?


----------



## Tommyice

netexan said:


> More meat for this weekends BBQ.


What time's the B-B-Q? And how can we forget the bacon?!?!

Where've you been Netexan? Busy with the farmers' market?


----------



## newfieannie

that's likely what it is DM. a CB. just haven't seen them.

in my opinion(jmo only mind you!) there not much better than coming in a warm house after working on a cold dreary windy oct. day than to sit down with porridge bread(R. oats) and a pot of baked beans. just look at that fat back swimming there. i'm good for all that. ~Georgia.


----------



## doodlemom

That is my kind of fall fodder. I could go for some of that right now. We had pear pie last night: Fresh Pear Pie Recipe - Allrecipes.com
Going to make this for canning: Pear Honey Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## tambo

Planted my garlic today.









Only half of this bed is planted.


----------



## Guest

Hey!! I planted garlic today too. And went around to the other side to dig a couple sweet potatoes. First one I dug up was split, so I figure I better go on and get them up. We've had a whole lot of rain here lately. Tomorrow I'll get them all up and take a picture.


----------



## Raeven

I love my Tattlers. I ended up with 28 quarts of tomatoes, 4 quarts of dilled beans, 6 quarts of apples in syrup with dried cherries and raisins and 6 quarts of pears... not a single failure!

More tomatoes to do this weekend, and more apples as I pick them. A little more apple pie filling and then I'll dehydrate the rest. I still have a good stash of dehydrated tomatoes so will just keep putting those up in their own juice.


----------



## foxfiredidit

I've completed my goal of enough SHTF reserves of dehydrated onions, tomatoes, celery, bell peppers, peaches, apricots, fruit cocktail (I picked out the mango, ugh!). Next comes potatoes and mushrooms, after that who knows. I'm almost thinking now this is an exercise just to keep myself busy doing something. I did banannas, but not sure if I like them that way. What I would like to do is a sort of dehydrated pemmican mixture of super dry deer jerky ground and mixed with shrooms, blue berries,maybe some onions and some herbs. Gonna have to think about that though. I tell ya, if the SHTF doesn't hurry up, I'm gonna be AWOL from these proceedings...well maybe not until the election is over with anyway.


----------



## Guest

This is probably a little more than 1/2 of my sweet potatoes. 57 pounds. Which is plenty for me. I'll go out there and find the rest of them tomorrow, and then pull a plow through the patch a couple times. Maybe I'll just not worry about it, and if anybody wants some, I'll hand them a shovel and point them in the right direction. The cracked or damaged ones, I'll cook up right away, maybe make some pie filling and freeze it. Then the little ones next. I laid them out, rinsed them off, turned then, and rinsed again. About the time the sun goes down, I'll put them back in the 2 milk crates, bring them in the house, and lay them out in the bottom of boxes to cure a while.


----------



## Fowler

newfieannie said:


> that's likely what it is DM. a CB. just haven't seen them.
> 
> in my opinion(jmo only mind you!) there not much better than coming in a warm house after working on a cold dreary windy oct. day than to sit down with porridge bread(R. oats) and a pot of baked beans. just look at that fat back swimming there. i'm good for all that. ~Georgia.


LOL... at your pot holder..LOL


And of course your cooking looks delious as always


----------



## doodlemom

Just dragged in the tail end of harvest. Still a laundry basket's worth of pears at the can't shake/reach zone. I need fennel ideas for perennial non bulbing fennel. I made fennel blossom pumpkin pancakes by pirating the allrecipe's 5 star recipe cutting with wheat flour and blossoms.








and the winter squash 








See Shanzone I showed you mine lol.


----------



## sustainabilly

tambo said:


> Planted my garlic today. ...Only half of this bed is planted.
> 
> 
> 
> zong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!! I planted garlic today too. ...
> 
> 
> 
> Must be that time of year. You two got me bracketed on the left and right so I'll just fill in the middle. Got all my Amish Rocamboles in. But it's the devils own work 'cause I'm putting them in new, double dug beds.
> 
> Down below the 8 or so inches I usually till is a nice thick layer of good ole "yaller mountain clay." Whoooeee!! But...Thatss O-K! I guilted my youngest into puttin' his money where his mouth is and he'll be helping with the rest. Us old farts still got a coupla tricks left.
> 
> Can't wait till he drops his first wheelbarrow load of composted horse/chicken manure. Just hope when it happens- and it will- it'll be close to where I want it. Heck, he's got it easy. His older brother had to qualify for his wheelbarrow license by spilling a load of brick mud.
Click to expand...


----------



## Raeven

doodlemom... I think any kind of fish stew is greatly enhanced by fennel. The bulbs are usually used, but I'm sure you could use your non-bulbing type with good results. I have a great fisherman's stew recipe, or a good cioppino, too. Let me know if you want either.


----------



## doodlemom

szechuan pepper in the roses








hazelnut trees today








No till gardening lol








paw paw








sansho


----------



## doodlemom

Raeven said:


> doodlemom... I think any kind of fish stew is greatly enhanced by fennel. The bulbs are usually used, but I'm sure you could use your non-bulbing type with good results. I have a great fisherman's stew recipe, or a good cioppino, too. Let me know if you want either.


That sounds great!


----------



## Tommyice

Doodle for your pears, would a fruit rake like this work?


----------



## doodlemom

I use one of those and a ladder. I even shake the trees. Some you just can't reach lol.


----------



## Terri in WV

For those still hunting deals on Ball canning stuff-I was in Tractor Supply this evening and they had their's on clearance. Prices not as good as Lowe's, BUT they price match and I just happened to have the print out for Lowe's with me. I was able to get 3 more boxes of the 1 1/2 pints(what they had).:bouncy:


----------



## City Bound

took that Mostly From The Garden Soup I made and used it as a sauce over baked garden grown potatoes seasoned with Curry. mmmm good


----------



## City Bound

doodle is that dill in the pic or pickles?


----------



## doodlemom

On the laundry basket is Fennel which looks like Dill. Dill is planted annually far away from fennel.


----------



## Raeven

These 2 recipes are similar, but they turn out very different depending on what you put into them. I love them both!

Fisherman's Stew

3 tablespoons olive oil
1 medium onion, finely chopped
chopped fennel, to taste (I use about a cup)
1/2 cup chopped celery
2 garlic cloves, finely chopped
1 pound plum tomatoes, peeled, chopped
1/4 cup chopped fresh parsley
2 tablespoons chopped fresh rosemary
1/2 teaspoon dried crushed red pepper
1 tablespoon all purpose flour
3/4 cup dry white wine
6 cups water 
1 8-ounce orange roughy fillet, cut into 2-inch pieces (or white fish of your choice)
1 8-ounce sea bass fillet, cut into 2-inch pieces (or another fish of your choice, I often use salmon)
8 ounces uncooked large shrimp, peeled, deveined 
4 ounces cleaned squid, bodies cut into 1/2-inch-wide rings, tentacles left whole 
Additional chopped fresh parsley
Salt
Extra-virgin olive oil 

Heat 3 tablespoons oil in large pot over medium heat. Add onion, fennel, celery and garlic. SautÃ© 10 minutes. Stir in next 4 ingredients. SautÃ© 2 minutes. Sprinkle flour over. Stir 2 minutes. Add wine; cook until liquid evaporates. Add 6 cups water. Bring to boil. Reduce heat; simmer 20 minutes.

Add all seafood to soup base. Cook just until opaque in center, about 3 minutes. Season with salt.

Ladle soup into 4 bowls. Sprinkle with additional parsley and sea salt. Drizzle soup with olive oil.

If you like, place a slice of toasted bread in each bowl before ladling the soup over. 

Makes 4 main-course servings.



San Francisco Cioppino

3/4 cup butter 
2 medium onions, chopped 
1 cup fennel, chopped
3 cloves garlic, minced 
1 bunch fresh parsley leaves, minced 
2 (14.5-ounce) cans plum tomatoes, undrained and cut up
2 (8-ounce) bottles clam juice 
2 bay leaves 
1 tablespoon dried basil leaves 
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme leaves 
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano leaves 
1 1/2 cup dry red or white wine (whichever you prefer) 
12 small hard-shell clams in shell 
12 mussels in shell 
1 1/2 pounds raw extra-large shrimp, peeled and deveined
1 1/2 pounds bay scallops 
1 1/2 pounds fish fillets (halibut, cod, or salmon), cut into bite-size chunks 
2 Dungeness crabs, quartered
Salt and freshly ground pepper to taste 

In a large soup pot or cast-iron Dutch oven over medium-low heat, melt butter; add onions, garlic, and parsley. Cook slowly, stirring occasionally, until onions are softened. Add tomatoes, clam juice, bay leaves, basil, thyme, oregano, and red or white wine; bring just to a boil, then reduce heat to love, cover, and simmer 45 minutes to 1 hour. If sauce becomes too thick, thin with additional wine or water. 

Scrub clams and mussels with a small stiff brush under cold running water; remove beards from mussels. Discard any open clams or mussels. Cover with cold salted water; let stand 5 minutes. 

Gently stir in the clams, mussels, shrimp, scallops, fish fillets, and crab meat. Cover and simmer 5 to 7 minutes until clams pop open and shrimp are opaque when cut. 

Remove bay leaves; season with salt and pepper to taste. Remove from from heat and ladle broth and seafood into large soup bowls and serve. 

(To add additional flavor, place the shells of the shrimp in a saucepan and cover with water. Simmer over low heat approximately 7 to 10 minutes. remove from heat and strain the broth; discarding shells. Add shrimp broth to soup broth.)

Makes 8 to 10 servings.


----------



## newfieannie

i had some dill reseed itself and come back again this year. it's not supposed to in our climate i dont think but it did as well as cosmos etc.~Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie

manage to get a pic of the leaves changing in my garden when i was out in the country this morning. it's much better in the woods part but i was just too busy trying to empty my oil tank. i worry when i am away winter time and some creep might unhook the lines and just let it run. the guy up the street from me . it cost him 100,000 or so.

i took out 6 large gas cans full but there must be more than i thought so i think i will try to get hold of the guys who pump it out and see if they will take the tank and all which is practically new. when i get my little cabin built i'm just moving in my woodstove and i might have propane. no oil though. i have natural gas in the city but it isn't out at my country place yet.

big accident on the way back. i counted 6 ambulances and 4 firetrucks. i've got to get hold of my son to tell him i escaped it but just barely. as i got 10 min from the city a guy crossed right over into my path. thought i was a gonner then. people are crazy out there today. ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo

newfieannie said:


> big accident on the way back. i counted 6 ambulances and 4 firetrucks. i've got to get hold of my son to tell him i escaped it but just barely. as i got 10 min from the city a guy crossed right over into my path. thought i was a gonner then. people are crazy out there today. ~Georgia.


I'm glad you are ok!


----------



## Echoesechos

I have dill that reseeds for me too. I wouldn't have thought that was possible in my climate either... Lovely picture Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie

thanks sweetie! 

i am famished today. must be the work i did this morning and the cold weather. i couldn't find enough to eat. was craving a jelly roll. just pulled this one out of the oven. the best part for me is the crusts i cut off for the rolling. i cut those up and dumped some rum on it and cream. those 2 large berries are black raspberries(some of you just call them blackberries) biggest i've ever picked off the land. if someone doesn't come and rescue me i will consume all of this. i want to try the Paleo Diet but i dont think i can do without my baked goods.


----------



## newfieannie

sorry.not sure if you are a man or a lady Echo but i was calling Tambo a sweetie. but no, i wouldn't think it would either. i also had potatoes come through this year without any extra covering. didn't know they were there actually. strange stuff happens in a garden for sure. ~Georgia.


----------



## Tommyice

I managed to get 13 pints of applesauce canned this morning (11 full pints and 4 half pints). Still have to boil the skins and cores for apple juice. Think I'm going to make apple jelly from the juice. May get that started this evening.

Actually feeling kinda under the weather today. The overtime at work is finally taking it's toll on me. Think the only plan for this afternoon is put the jammies back on, hunker down with a cup of mint tea and watch Wartime Farm (thanks Elk!)

Georgia, as usual, everything is beautiful. Glad to hear you made it back home safe and sound!


----------



## Groene Pionier

Last week I made plum chutney (I got them for free from someones tree), made apple sage and honey chutney. My neighbour friend brought me 3 boxes full of Elstar (not sure if you know that kind of apple). I also bought 10 kilos of pears, which I will blend with the apples and make juice in the steam juicer. 
With my children we went to 2 different second hand gatherings and we bought some good stuff for next to nothing. I got myself a singer thread sewing machine which I hope to be able to get running. I hope to be able to sew some thicker layers of fabric with this machine. 
I got my big pots and my pressure canner with my very very last canning jars out of the storage because I hope to get some carrots for free next week. I want to make canned carrots and carrot soup. 
My other pot I really missed because I need that to make gouda cheese, which I am making at this moment, and some yogurt. I love farmer Piet who is willing to sell me his raw milk for next to nothing!
Tomorrow we will be picking some rosehips to blend also with the apples to make juice, the elstar apple isn't really very tasty if you steam juice it with nothing else then the apples. 
Busy week ahead, but here the children have a holiday so they can help me out


----------



## elkhound

georgia glad your ok


tommyice...atta gurl and we need pics.

green gurl...atta gurl and we need pics too.


can yall tell all the books i have on my shelves are picture books....lol..who reads...lol

the world is a better place with many pictures.


----------



## Echoesechos

LOL, female for sure... Had taters come up in my blackberry container???? They are planted in a half sunken horse water trough.... I'm blaming squirrels - maybe....

Picture books are just fine...


----------



## doodlemom

It seems newts have taken up residence under the cardboard in my no till garden. I was spreading used hay and turds over them and pulled up a bit to show off the soil below. We took some pics. DD will upload them eventually. All the surrounding greenage is going to be cut down and mulched over it once it dies for the winter.


----------



## sustainabilly

doodlemom said:


> It seems *newts* have taken up residence under the cardboard in my no till garden. I was spreading used hay and turds over them and pulled up a bit to show off the soil below. We took some pics. DD will upload them eventually. All the surrounding greenage is going to be cut down and mulched over it once it dies for the winter.


LOL! doodle You made me think of Monty Python, "He turned me into a _newt_!" Love that crazy bunch. Thanks. BTW I've heard newts love turds. If it's a lie, blame Fowler.

Doodle, Leslie, Georgia, Green Pea, All you ladies ROCK! Where do you get your energy? I get things done in fits and starts, but _y'all_ are, week in and week out--On the ball!

And, aint lurking great Raeven? Those recipes are tucked snugly away in _my_ files too. My youngest has been on my case 'cause a fish soup I made a while back was never written down, so no duplicating it. Bad habit I got with alot of my meals. Now, we'll try each one and hopefully he'll stop ragging me. LOL

Seriously, you guys--and alot of others here are--inspirational, to say the least. Although, I did manage to get 6 1/2 pts of green tomato chutney made today. Listening to the lids pop as I peck away.

For more'n a year now I've been making excuses about why I don't bake my own bread. No mixer...etc, blah, blah. Kept drooling over georgia's and zong's, and read tambo's post re: bad stuff in store bought. Read how she bakes her own and it's hard to find the time what with a full time job and all. Heck, Groene P could feed a small army on all she does. CB should be an urban hunter/gatherer. And zong's a freakin' robot. Made me feel humble. 

I'm proud to say last week there were two loaves of whole wheat. This week a double batch of french, with a 1/2c flax flour(good for camoflaging the weevils) just kidding. Half that batch went into making bierocks, a new family favorite. 

And all this time, I didn't even know I was missing out on some of the coolest people I've never met. Thanks!


----------



## doodlemom

Newt on DDs pants








The start of operation turdification


----------



## doodlemom

Looks like a nightmare, but once it's all flattened out and spread there's no sign of cardboard or newspaper.


----------



## sustainabilly

Shoot doodle, that's not no till. That's the scenery along the Garden State Parkway.


----------



## doodlemom

Last year it was all Hartford Courant and looked way worse.


----------



## Raeven

I do the same thing with mine... just cover up the cardboard with seedless straw. A full treatment lasts well for about 3 years:












Saves so much work!!!


----------



## Tommyice

sustainabilly said:


> Shoot doodle, that's not no till. That's the scenery along the Garden State Parkway.


:rotfl: I keep forgetting that I'm not the only Jersey kid here. LOL

Actually since you've been away, the Parkway's been cleaned up. That's what it looks like on the NJ Turnpike in East Rutherford.


----------



## doodlemom

See Raeven gets it. Way less watering as water is retained, worms thrive in the soil and it breaks down to feed the soil as well as being a free weed barrier.


----------



## Tommyice

So what happens in Spring? Is the cardboard still "whole"?


----------



## sustainabilly

If I read you right we don't have anything that upscale here. We do, however, have a very nice diaper store, so that we can properly outfit our roosters in order to protect them from some _very bad _hoot owls.


----------



## doodlemom

It becomes mushy and you just spade down to put your seeds in.


----------



## Raeven

Nope, the cardboard is composted by the worms. They do all the work and keep the soil tilth healthy. All my compost goes in the garden... I try to till as little as possible.


----------



## doodlemom

The newts must be eating my worms lol


----------



## sustainabilly

I get it too. I did some of that in my garden 2 yrs ago. Seedless straw, I wish. Ask for that around here, and get an eerily bovine expression on a human face.


----------



## Raeven

LOL, doodle... I bet they are!! I have tons of salamanders in my pond... they LOVE worms. So do the trout.

My 'nope' comment was directed to Leslie, though. In case you thought I was telling you that you didn't have any worms!


----------



## Raeven

sustainabilly, really? Well, you could go with regular straw, but just check it well for seed heads. First time I laid down straw flakes on top of cardboard, I didn't use seedless. Grew a lot of wheat in the garden that year.


----------



## sustainabilly

Yes that's what I do. Just bought several bales to cover my garlic with, bedding for the pooch...etc. But really, the farmer's coop, big box lumber stores, local hdwre, pretty much the same. You ask for straw you get hay. Was the same when we would use it around the bottom of newly bricked walls to keep mud splatters off, so even in the Knoxville area, not just here.


----------



## Raeven

Wow, that's wild. Around here, the difference in price between straw and hay is significant. You can pick up straw for a song. Hay is reasonable, but if you're feeding race horses or Friesians, you can spend up to $14.00/small bale for Central Oregon premium clean orchard grass. LOL, I'd love to get some of that for the price of straw!


----------



## Prismseed

I'm curious the point of no till. What are the reasons? Is it for specific areas and not others?


----------



## sustainabilly

Raeven said:


> Wow, that's wild. Around here, the difference in price between straw and hay is significant. *You can pick up straw for a song.* Hay is reasonable, but if you're feeding race horses or Friesians, you can spend up to $14.00/small bale for Central Oregon premium clean orchard grass. LOL, I'd love to get some of that for the price of straw!


That makes sense for an area that has alot more grain production. There's not much of that here. Shallow top soil. I'm sure I don't know _exactly_ how it is here, and likely there are sources for one _or_ the other. The prod. I called hay is pretty much whatever grass/weeds was growing in the field when cut. I do know that some places have a sign that says "straw" but it's not. It's just hay and that'll run ~$5/bale for small quantities.


----------



## sustainabilly

Prismseed said:


> I'm curious the point of no till. What are the reasons? Is it for specific areas and not others?


I'm certainly no expert. Best you google the reasons. Even better, ask in propagation forum. Some smart people there. From what I've read, two big pluses are less damage to the soil tilth/structure that comes from over tilling and reduced maint/work. Also, "no tilling" doesn't stir weed seeds to the surface to germinate. Obviously, starting with a good quality loam is preferred. one could amend their soil and then begin this type of practice. There's almost as many diff. gardening techniques as there are people that garden. LOL


----------



## tambo

I till for convenience but I pay the price. Every time I do I bring more morning glory seed to the top of the soil. They come up thick as hair on a dogs back. I hate them. They will choke another plant out.


----------



## Tommyice

You asked for pics, Mr. Elk......









Applesauce. Took the cores and peelings, boiled them down, strained through a jelly bag and got almost 3 quarts of juice. I'll make apple jelly (maybe spiced). This was from about a 1/2 bushel of McCouns. Still got about 1/4 bushel of Empires in the fridge crisper that I need to put into some baked goodies for the freezer (pies, turnovers, dumplings)

Got to do a lot more canning this year than last. My tally so far using the produce my brother sent me and some purchased....
Tomato sauce = 14 pints
Diced tomatoes = 11 pints
Sliced peppers = 9 vac bags
Diced peppers = 6 vac bags
Pickled beets = 13 1/2 pints
Peach jam = 9--1/2pints + 1--1/4 pint
Raspberry jam = 8--1/2pints
Salsa = 6 pints
Sliced peaches = 6 qts
Stuffed peppers = 16
Applesauce = 11 pints 3 1/2 pints

To think what I could have done if it wasn't for those rodents feasting in my garden this summer.


----------



## tambo

You have done a great job Tommyice!


----------



## Tommyice

Thanks Tambo. But I still haven't used that pressure canner I got for Christmas. Every time I walk past it, I swear it smirks at me. LOL


----------



## tambo

I haven't done to much homestead stuff lately. So I will post my baby egg.


----------



## newfieannie

where Raeven and some others use straw. i use old hay because i can get it free from the farmers when they bring in their new stuff. i've been gardening like this ever since i read Ruth Stout many years ago.not in the city garden though because i probably wouldn't get away with it except for halloween when i'm pileing up the hay for my display ~Georgia


----------



## City Bound

I turn my weeds into the soil and then mulch over them so that the worms can eat the weeds. When I got the community plot there were only a few small worms. By the end of the season the soil was packed with worms. Some of the worms were thick and seven inches long, looked like a snake. I let the base o the corn stay in tyhe ground and rot on its own so that the worms could eat and break down the roots. They ate all the corn except for a few.

I wish I had access to straw. I had to bust my butt cutting down, tieing up, and hauling on my back reeds rom the estuary to use as mulch.


----------



## City Bound

had an encounter with a racoon last night. I had my window open and it has no screen. I heard a strange sound. Racoons sound strange and sneaky. for a second I thought it was a person creeping up on my window. I stand up from my bed and look out the window and I see the face of a raccon staring at me and it growled. I yelled at it and scared it away. Closed the window after that because I did not need a racoon coming in my bedroom while I was sleeping and malling me.


----------



## newfieannie

racoons can do a lot of damage. many years ago i use to feed them weiners from the back porch. i stopped that though. dont you have any flies CB. if i had no screen the house would be full of them. for some reason, dont ask me why, i thought most people in NY had bars on their bedroom windows. shows what i know. ~Georgia.


----------



## City Bound

many people in ny have bars on their windows but we are a tight community here we all keep an eye on the neighberhood and keep an eye on ousiders who come around. Everyone knows everyone and most people are related.

I do have flies and skeets but my screen was busted out five years ago and it is special screen so I cant find one. I duct tapes some screen on and the winter took that off. I just let the skeets and flies come in in the summer and I use fly paper. I have learned to live with most of the skeet bites.


----------



## Echoesechos

I've caught 8 racoons this summer. They've all been relocated to a nice forested area 8 miles and two creeks away from me. They do make funny sounds, their grunting is the one that garners the most respect from me...

In talking to the locals around here, they have been really invading our area.


----------



## City Bound

they are invading here also. We are even getting deer in Staten island now.


----------



## Tommyice

City Bound said:


> they are invading here also. We are even getting deer in Staten island now.


Are they taking the Ferry or the Verrazano Narrows Bridge to get there? LOL


----------



## sustainabilly

Tommyice said:


> Are they taking the Ferry or the Verrazano Narrows Bridge to get there? LOL


LOL. They breed 'em at Fishkill.


----------



## City Bound

no, they are swimming across the river so I hear. I have no idea how they got there.


----------



## sustainabilly

Guess they need to put more underwater tide turbines in the river there. That should stop a few of 'em.


----------



## tambo

I dug out my small pressure cooker this morning. I have to work third shift the next couple nights so I wanted to make some lunch quick. I browned the beef cube steak in olive oil then added onion, potatoes and carrots. Seasoned with salt pepper and garlic powder. All together it may have taken 45 minutes. It sure is good. Nite y'all.


----------



## City Bound

watered some flowers. haha


----------



## Prismseed

Got holes drilled in a pvc pipe to act as an aerator in my compost pile.

Big old bed of leaves for a base. Going with a buddy this afternoon to load a pickup with cow manure.

Going to have a compost pile in the yard and an aged/misc pile back in the woods. Can't wait to make some manure tea.

Dug a paper shredder out of storage. Gets hot but works like a trooper. Hello mulch and compost carbon. Got a bale's worth plus already.

:dance:


----------



## newfieannie

i always had a 45 gallon drum behind the barn filled with water and a pot. bag of manure hanging inside. that was some shocking good stuff for the plants. 
i've got a paper shredder out in the country that i forgot about. must bring that in next week. ~Georgia.


----------



## Prismseed

Learned that I have been spoiled in my life working with chicken manure. Cow manure is much more hassle and labor intensive.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich

Tried my hand at making mozzarella cheese this afternoon. Yummmmm!!!

So simple and the flavor is unbelievable. I'll never be buying the store stuff again. Cost me 2.50 for a gallon of milk and a few pennies for citrus acid and rennet tables. I have a log of cheese that weighs about a pound. Made a major mess in the kitchen but next time it will be better, I've figured out the best pans/spoons to use.

Hmmmm, thinking Christmas gift for my Italian friends.

On to colby and feta. Thanks pinterest.


----------



## doodlemom

Prismseed said:


> Learned that I have been spoiled in my life working with chicken manure. Cow manure is much more hassle and labor intensive.


Less splashing if you're following a truck of cow down the road. With a chicken truck you have to hang back a little farther.


----------



## City Bound

What does mozzerella go for by the pound?


----------



## City Bound

I air dried some red currants from my bush in the summer and wanted to see if they would actually work in cooking. I am so happy they work. Tossed them in some cookie batter and they came out tastey in the end. I am going to air dry more currants now that I know it works.


----------



## newfieannie

i went outside today and did a little work. awful raw out there. came in and made an apple cake and brown sugar topping. had a cup of tea with my friend. that is my corner. the baseboard heaters are on both sides and it's so comfy to sit there on cold days like today with the furnace blasting. ~Georgia.


----------



## doodlemom

City Bound said:


> I air dried some red currants from my bush in the summer and wanted to see if they would actually work in cooking. I am so happy they work. Tossed them in some cookie batter and they came out tastey in the end. I am going to air dry more currants now that I know it works.


Currants bring me joy as they're so no care reliable and invasive. I'm already out of them due to the kids. Black currants are just as easy to care for, but much more flavorful for scones, etc. and the leaves are great for teas


----------



## BetsyK in Mich

CB, I don't buy the "real" stuff at the store, just the blocks that are for shredding. The last time my daughter was home cooking for Christmas dinner and bought some of the "good, natural" stuff I think it was about $6.00 a lb.


----------



## doodlemom

The rain is not stopping today. My oldest son and I were going to work on the floor of the rabbit shed today (small weak spot) and get the chickens set up for winter. Tommorrow rain or shine we've got to get it done.


----------



## City Bound

doodlemom said:


> Currants bring me joy as they're so no care reliable and invasive. I'm already out of them due to the kids. Black currants are just as easy to care for, but much more flavorful for scones, etc. and the leaves are great for teas


I have two red and two blacks. The black still need more time to mature. The red are just starting to give off enough to consider as food

I just layed the red currant on a plate and covered them with a paper towel to keep the flies off. It took a while for them to dry. I think it took over a week. I will do more this summer. Do you think you might want to try to do it?

I am going to try to air dry mulberries also.


----------



## City Bound

Raining here all day also.

Someone gave me some kind of fruit blend tea as a gift. I made the tea and it was way too bitter for me. Took the left over berries from brewing the teas and added some sweetener to it to make a sort jam. Tasted good. 

Works with rose hips also. After you make the tea take the spent hips toss them in a food processor, add some sweetener and process. good on toast.


----------



## doodlemom

Naturelover had some good pics of hips on this site one time. I need to check my rugosas and see if there's anymore out there.


----------



## newfieannie

i've never dried my red currants. just make jam out of them when i get enough picked. red currant jam is such a delicacy and costs a fortune in the stores if you can find it. at least that has been my experience. same with gooseberry. ~Georgia.


----------



## doodlemom

Just getting ready to get to work on the rabbit shed. I call it the rabbit shed, but I'll be keeping chickens in it at night in stack rabbit cages with pull out trays. Probably not going to be posting much from now until November due to the length of my to do list around the yard. Getting everything prepped in fall makes for an easy spring.


----------



## City Bound

I will miss you doodle


----------



## wildhorse

Not sure I should even post on this thread..as I am stuck in a rental.I miss my farm life and my critters. Best I can do fro now is take care of my mare and save my dreams for me I'm not going to waste blood sweat and tears on the landlords lot.


----------



## Tommyice

Wild I live in an apartment and I post here regularly. Post. Tell us what you're up to. Maybe what you've done and how you've done things in the past on the farm. My "livestock" experiences come from when I had my horse and the barn he lived at--we had horses, chickens, goats, sheep, ducks, geese, turkeys, a couple of "freezer" bovines and even two emus at one time. Oh and I forgot our fallow deer named Feline. 

Point is there is always something to contribute.


----------



## elkhound

wildhorse said:


> Not sure I should even post on this thread..as I am stuck in a rental.I miss my farm life and my critters. Best I can do fro now is take care of my mare and save my dreams for me I'm not going to waste blood sweat and tears on the landlords lot.


everyone has something to contribute here.



Tommyice said:


> Wild I live in an apartment and I post here regularly. Post. Tell us what you're up to. Maybe what you've done and how you've done things in the past on the farm. My "livestock" experiences come from when I had my horse and the barn he lived at--we had horses, chickens, goats, sheep, ducks, geese, turkeys, a couple of "freezer" bovines and even two emus at one time. Oh and I forgot our fallow deer named Feline.
> 
> Point is there is always something to contribute.


preach it sister


----------



## elkhound

been cutting firewood and stacking it in woodshed......very slowly too...lol

picked up 20 gallons of walnuts too.drove over them with tractor to knock the hull off and will be using my wonderful cracker on them soon.


----------



## tambo

All I've done is cut a few peppers up to put in the freeze. Make couple loaves of bread. Made lunch in the pressure cooker again. Pork tenderloin with potatoes carrots and onions.


----------



## tambo

Mowed the fields today. Made vigilant20's Italian white bean and rice soup for supper with homemade bread.


----------



## City Bound

is v20 still around. She was cool.


----------



## Fowler

My ram got out again for the third time.Obviously I'm not a good fence mender...LOL


----------



## tambo

City Bound said:


> is v20 still around. She was cool.


Naw she don't come here any more. I have her on my FB.


----------



## WhyNot

Since we are all apparently single and trying to get a man this is probably counter productive.

But today in my singledom, I had a bit of a mental breakdown. As assured as I am, as intelligent as you all seem to make me out to be...I need help. Trust me.

So I melted down today and .... really so far there is one person that can reign me in from such nonsense...Not sure how he does it..but he does. And if he reads this he can glow with pride. He's the only person I know that can at the same time calm me down, make me sure of myself and be my support even when it seems to others I need none. The only person I know that sees that I need support. And I appreciate him like I have never appreciated anyone else in my life.

And likely he will never read this....but I think he knows anyway.


----------



## tambo

Fowler said:


> My ram got out again for the third time.Obviously I'm not a good fence mender...LOL


What kinda fence do you have to use to keep a ram in? I watched a video where a ram kept butting a car door. It just kept butting it until it ruined the car door.


----------



## elkhound

looks good tambo


----------



## elkhound

Fowler said:


> My ram got out again for the third time.Obviously I'm not a good fence mender...LOL


electricity is your friend.you need a electrified ram pen....sorta like cattle ranchers have a bull pen.


----------



## elkhound

WhyNot said:


> Since we are all apparently single and trying to get a man this is probably counter productive.
> 
> But today in my singledom, I had a bit of a mental breakdown. As assured as I am, as intelligent as you all seem to make me out to be...I need help. Trust me.
> 
> So I melted down today and .... really so far there is one person that can reign me in from such nonsense...Not sure how he does it..but he does. And if he reads this he can glow with pride. He's the only person I know that can at the same time calm me down, make me sure of myself and be my support even when it seems to others I need none. The only person I know that sees that I need support. And I appreciate him like I have never appreciated anyone else in my life.
> 
> And likely he will never read this....but I think he knows anyway.


well since he wont see it......i will tell you..... pull ya big gurl drawers on and stand up.blow ya nose.......:viking::viking:


----------



## tambo

It doesn't hurt to have a good melt down ever now and then as long as you know you can't stay there. It happens to the best of us. I hope you get to feeling better soon!



WhyNot said:


> Since we are all apparently single and trying to get a man this is probably counter productive.
> 
> But today in my singledom, I had a bit of a mental breakdown. As assured as I am, as intelligent as you all seem to make me out to be...I need help. Trust me.
> 
> So I melted down today and .... really so far there is one person that can reign me in from such nonsense...Not sure how he does it..but he does. And if he reads this he can glow with pride. He's the only person I know that can at the same time calm me down, make me sure of myself and be my support even when it seems to others I need none. The only person I know that sees that I need support. And I appreciate him like I have never appreciated anyone else in my life.
> 
> And likely he will never read this....but I think he knows anyway.


----------



## WhyNot

tambo said:


> It doesn't hurt to have a good melt down ever now and then as long as you know you can't stay there. It happens to the best of us. I hope you get to feeling better soon!


Yeah. I have a lot to take care of, you have no idea. No one to take care of me in it all. Every once in a while it takes the best of me and I can't function very well for a while. BUT I still keep going...I'm not sure how sometimes but there it is....still going.


----------



## Guest

Pfffft. I had 2 beers, and sayeth to myself, "It was good" So, I had about 70 more.
I guess I could feel sorry for myself. I'd much rather have another beer though. And argue with sophomoric chuckleheads. If I find any. Probably in Danville.


----------



## Fowler

WhyNot said:


> Yeah. I have a lot to take care of, you have no idea. No one to take care of me in it all. Every once in a while it takes the best of me and I can't function very well for a while. BUT I still keep going...I'm not sure how sometimes but there it is....still going.


(((((((hugs))))))) babygurl.


----------



## Prismseed

Light duty today. Saturday night got royally hammered with a buddy I haven't seen in ages. Sunday I felt fine, partied a pinch more, got some work done. But this morning my body is wrecked and stiff.


----------



## CountryWannabe

I've had some weird infection going on. I'm thoroughly exhausted from doing nothing. 

Today I **HAVE** to make some blue cheese because my refrigerator runneth over with goats milk. And I have to get some hay because the critters are mad at me for rationing it out yesterday.

AND I need to put the new fence charger on the sheeps fence. Hope it gives the little devils that are ignoring it and going walkabouts a real bite.

Mary


----------



## foxfiredidit

I've been busy catching up around here. Was on a river I've never canoed for 41 miles and a few days away from home. It was good. The 35 year old canoe and the JB Weld on her split sides held up well...better than me. No cell phone service at all. It was just good to be away from the sight and sounds of people made objects and noise, however it was gator country and there were some big ones. They are shy and I couldn't get the camera out and ready before they made it back into the water. I saw two bald eagles, great blue herons, deer, turtles of course, and a snake. I also had a duck follow me down the river from start to finish. He said he was bound for South America but would take a ride as far as I could haul him. Hope these photos aren't too large, if they are, I'll try to edit them down. 


My pal, the duck.


----------



## doodlemom

Taking a debate break. Mount pear and apple has been defeated. Filled an 80oz pickle jar with the left over fennel that I ended up drying. Learned a little fennel added to tomato hamburger sauce makes it like some sweet sausage was added. Pummace stone works well to remove orange staining if you poke a hole in your gloves peeling.


----------



## doodlemom

Oh yeah shed's done! And the safe---- something from Pennsylvania rabbit cages are back in with chickens who seem to love their new winter home. Took half the time I estimated.


----------



## plowhand

All the fruit was canned up, and the fall peas went over 100 quarts. I've shelled peas for over a month. I still have some dried ones and maybe a cooking on the vines. Pecans are falling and starting to fall,they generally fall through december. I sell greens to local restaurants,so I am still sowing for a week or two.


----------



## Groene Pionier

I had quite a busy day today: making apple pear juice, making grape syrup, making cheese and yogurt. I managed to fix the old kerosine wick stoves I got from my mom. She used to cook on it, like her mother did as well. I think the stoves are a good alternative cooking source. I will surely try all kind of recipes on them!

I ordered new wicks and fixed one window with mica.









a good look of how the stoves look like:









I am making some Dutch braised beef, I made it according to my moms recipe.









here is a recipe in English: Draadjesvlees recipe - Slow-Braised Beef - Dutch Beef Hash - Suddervlees - Hachee recipe
.[draat-jes-flees] : the double 'aa' in 'draadjes' like tomatoes in English-english instead of american.

here is a video, but it is in dutch:
[youtube]6Rl3JpHWDuw[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler

I like them cooking thingy's do we have them here?


----------



## tambo

I just love those stoves!


----------



## tambo

I planted a small plot of winter wheat today. I know it looks rough and I should've worked it up better but I didn't. If it makes anything I am going to try to grind it in a new hand grinder I bought.


----------



## foxfiredidit

I think that will work fine. Plenty of bare ground for it to grab a hold onto.
I've never planted winter wheat as a crop for flour making but I know from looking at my food plots they always look like they could use a little more "umph" just before they start to mature.


----------



## tambo

I tried to make a dove field once using bird seed. I didn't do well. Some of it came up but it was sparse. I hope it comes up before the weeds do.


----------



## sustainabilly

@tambo: What kind of mill did you buy? I don't have one but I'm gathering info and personal recom. are better than research. I like the hand oper ones, too. You can always use it. Just like a potato masher or "egg beater" style mixer.


----------



## doodlemom

I bought this nice cheap grain mill a while ago from a black Friday sale or something. I grew up with a much better much more expensive grain mill at grandmas and now with mom.
Victorio VKP1012 Hand Operated Grain Mill: Amazon.com: Kitchen & Dining
Growing wheat is cool Tambo.


----------



## tambo

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JONxABC8pLM&feature=plcp]Corona Grain Mill - YouTube[/ame]
This is the one I bought.

ETA: I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Fowler

I got my dirt samples back from being tested, now I'll be hiring a local farmer to correct my soil's balance in the fields. I am hoping to seed bermuda, and get started growing my own hay, and selling off the extras to pay for baling and fertilizer. I'm excited about it.


----------



## doodlemom

It'd be fun to grow some pretty popcorn for fall decorations and popping to have some left over for grinding into meal.


----------



## tambo

My boss and another supervisor at work raise goats and sheep. They both say neither animal will eat bermuda. Is it good grass for them? That's what's in my lower lot. I've thought about fencing it in and putting animals on it so I wouldn't have as much to mow. It's good and thick down there.


----------



## tambo

doodlemom said:


> It'd be fun to grow some pretty popcorn for fall decorations and popping to have some left over for grinding into meal.


Have you ground pop corn before? I read where it's hard and a lot of companies don't recommend using it in their grinders. I thought about trying it any way.


----------



## doodlemom

That dude was grinding popcorn in the video you posted wasn't he? In Lebanon,Ct I picked up a few corn wreaths of popcorn from a few small growers. One I think is this Strawberry Popcorn .


----------



## doodlemom

This Victorio Delux grain mill grinds popcorn.
[YOUTUBE]UDMa6pgJtb0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## doodlemom

Way easier the way this guy does it.
[YOUTUBE]OA8O29d6R_g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sustainabilly

Thanks doodle and tambo. Those are two of the _many_ mills I've been reading about. I understand they are both well respected mfgs. My sinister master plan -Bwa Ha Ha- is to, ever so slowly, get my oldest snared into a lifestyle of self-sufficiency. Properly outfitted with minimalist gadgets, of course. Then he won't have any reason _not_ to use this land to it's potential. Youngest is pretty much all about it now. Him and me, we make a pretty good team of mules. LOL


----------



## sustainabilly

Those Victorio mills seem kinda small to me. Seems like alot of refilling would be involved. But I guess, if the price is right...


----------



## Fowler

tambo said:


> My boss and another supervisor at work raise goats and sheep. They both say neither animal will eat bermuda. Is it good grass for them? That's what's in my lower lot. I've thought about fencing it in and putting animals on it so I wouldn't have as much to mow. It's good and thick down there.




I plan on seeding Tifton as the main source of hay the bermuda will create a base so to not leave empty dirt spots and will kill out the weeds.
It will take a couple of years to get it going good.


----------



## tambo

I'm going to try it.


----------



## tambo

Fowler said:


> I plan on seeding Tifton as the main source of hay the bermuda will create a base so to not to leave empty dirt spots.
> It will take a couple of years to get it going good.


Oh ok I was just wondering. I was going by what they said as I don't know nothing about it. I probably won't do it anyway.


----------



## Fowler

tambo said:


> Oh ok I was just wondering. I was going by what they said as I don't know nothing about it. I probably won't do it anyway.


Well, you are correct. Its just that I need it for my soil until the tifton takes off.


----------



## CountryWannabe

tambo said:


> My boss and another supervisor at work raise goats and sheep. They both say neither animal will eat bermuda. Is it good grass for them? That's what's in my lower lot. I've thought about fencing it in and putting animals on it so I wouldn't have as much to mow. It's good and thick down there.


My sheep are very happy to eat bermuda. Goats are browsers rather than grazers, and prefer shrubs, weeds, fruit trees :sob: and such. 

Mary


----------



## tambo

I was just wondering because I have some thick bermuda going on here.


----------



## cindybode

Hi! I'm new here - well, sorta. I was part of HT many years ago but backed out for reasons that are best not gone into. I've found myself lurking around a lot lately, though, and decided to jump back in. Since I became single again while I was out, this seemed like a good place to start.

I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## Terri

The hardware stores have their gardening sales on right now: I bought 250 bulbs for about $20 and I planted 200 of them yesterday. I also bought a dwarf pear tree for $15 and my son will help me plant that today.


----------



## CountryWannabe

Well, my blue cheese is finally starting to firm up now. I messed up royally with it. 

Read the recipe multiple times. Decided I had plenty of time to get to the draining overnight part before setting off to pick DH up from the airport. Right. I had somehow managed to totally miss a couple of hours of resting and stirring - so when I **DID** realize I was supposed to do that I was past the point of no return. Might not have been so bad if we didn't have to go to dinner with his boss and another engineer to compare notes. So I just put it to drain and said a quick prayer. 

I've been turning it three to four times a day since, and today is the first day it feels reasonably firm, so perhaps it will end up OK. Even if it isn't as I intended it should at least be edible and useful for *something*, I guess.

I'm running out of Halloumi so I need to make more of it. That may be Sunday's task.

Mary


----------



## foaly

Terri said:


> The hardware stores have their gardening sales on right now: I bought 250 bulbs for about $20 and I planted 200 of them yesterday. I also bought a dwarf pear tree for $15 and my son will help me plant that today.


Terri--Any hardware stores in particular around these parts?


----------



## cindybode

A lot of my homesteading plans got derailed by a divorce and then poor health. I'm slowly trying to pick back up again. 

My kids took a walk in the woods and came back with a bunch of wild crabapples, so we made some jelly. That's been about the extent of it this year. Next year WILL be better!


----------



## doodlemom

Terri said:


> The hardware stores have their gardening sales on right now: I bought 250 bulbs for about $20 and I planted 200 of them yesterday. I also bought a dwarf pear tree for $15 and my son will help me plant that today.


I hit home depot on the way home today for 4 food grade buckets and gamma lids after work to hold the great deal I got on 100lb flour. It was hard to make a bee line, but I did it. They dragged all the hurricane stuff out front and center. I looked toward the garden center thinking clearance and told myself no...Stick to the mission. State police were in there and out in the parking lot talking. Probably a shop lifter or crowd control for the hurricaine preps. I never go out before a storm. Just part of the do it in one trip gas conservation routine for me.


----------



## plowhand

cindybode said:


> A lot of my homesteading plans got derailed by a divorce and then poor health. I'm slowly trying to pick back up again.
> 
> My kids took a walk in the woods and came back with a bunch of wild crabapples, so we made some jelly. That's been about the extent of it this year. Next year WILL be better!


Sounds like your starting off right, just keep your mind on life getting better and forge ahead.


----------



## Terri

foaly said:


> Terri--Any hardware stores in particular around these parts?


I got the bulbs at Ace Hardware and the tree at Home Depot: they ALL seem to sell nursery items for less at this time of year!


----------



## cindybode

plowhand said:


> Sounds like your starting off right, just keep your mind on life getting better and forge ahead.


I'm forging . . . well, maybe that's not quite the right word. Plowing? No . . . more like creeping. I think I'm finally catching up to that garden snail over there. 

But hey, at least it's forward motion!


----------



## Raeven

Just got home from a 2-day shooting clinic and I feel like I've been beaten by a professional. My shoulders, neck, knees, elbows and thighs are telling me ALL about it! But I learned a ton, and with practice to work on undoing some bad habits and improve some new good ones, I should soon be a bit more of a force to be reckoned with. Ending in a preposition notwithstanding. 

I also feel sure that shortly, I will never have appreciated my hot tub more...


----------



## WhyNot

Today I worked from 5am until 10pm.....no homesteadery here. I'm being sucked in. Some hillbilly marry me quick and save me.

LOL fat chance I know....I know.....

*sigh* some days I really dislike being good at what I am good at. *grump*


----------



## doodlemom

Tonight is pumpkin carving/ seed baking night. School is cancelled for tommorrow due to no power and college was cancelled today. We've been having fun all day and all the fallen branches are up. No major dammage.


----------



## tambo

I made my first homemade pie crust for a chess pie today.























































It looks good. I don't know how it taste yet.


----------



## elkhound

looks good....whats it look like on the inside? can ya snap a picture of that please.


----------



## roadless

Looks great tambo....a trick I learned from grandma was to put dough in fridge for a bit before ya roll it ...it rolls easier...


----------



## FarmboyBill

I pulled the remaining branches to the tree that held the end of my clothline (the trunk still does) to the buzz saw. I got them limbed and then put an edge on my 11 wedges double and single bit axes and log maul. The handle to my ax had split loingways it had had it around 10yrs. I got it out of the ax head and saved the wedge. I tooke the handle of the maul and put it into my 22lb sledge. I reworked the buzz saw and have to sharpen its blade tomorrow. I worked a bit on trying to get the fan installed on my 39 A


----------



## doodlemom

Today was a marathon of pumpkin canning and pie baking and a big baggie of pumpkin in the freezer.


----------



## Groene Pionier

I am still working on the apple/pear juice, spicy apple butter and I canned some cherry tomatoes. Today I have to prepare for my youngest girl birthday next week... and my sis is coming over again this weekend with her 4 kids. crowded house that is


----------

